# Fuel additives



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I have read some wonderful things about adding acetone to your gas (3 onces per every 12 gallons) and i've also seen a bit of an increase in my truck using Marvel Mystery oil. Does anybody see a provlem with using acetone in my 240? From all i've read a small amount is quite safe and very good for your engine.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

try it and let us know :thumbup:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

aye aye mon capitan


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

iacetone? is that like tolulene? If so its an engine cleaner (removes carbon deposits)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i put that marvel shit in my 240 and it ran a lot smoother.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BITOG is the place to ask this question.

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

Acetone is used to disolve oil based paints and stuff, so I see how the idea came about. I would be very concerned about impurities which could glaze your internal parts. Use high quality acetone, or better yet find a commercial acetone (or purified derivitive) based feul additive. If there is such a thing.

If your car is burning oil, acetone can destroy your engine. By products of burning acetone are carbon and water (sludge).


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

313ryans said:


> Acetone is used to disolve oil based paints and stuff, so I see how the idea came about. I would be very concerned about impurities which could glaze your internal parts. Use high quality acetone, or better yet find a commercial acetone (or purified derivitive) based feul additive. If there is such a thing.
> 
> If your car is burning oil, acetone can destroy your engine. By products of burning acetone are carbon and water (sludge).


Are you high? http://www.pureenergysystems.com/news/2005/03/17/6900069_Acetone/......DO you know how much alcohol is in your gasoline? (btw Alcohol = carbon deposits)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

everything you wanted to know about gas and then 10times more can be found here:

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/autos/gasoline-faq/part1

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/autos/gasoline-faq/part2

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/autos/gasoline-faq/part3

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/autos/gasoline-faq/part4


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> everything you wanted to know about gas and then 10times more can be found here:
> 
> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/autos/gasoline-faq/part1
> 
> ...


It's not the gas i'm worried about, it's adding stuff to it to make it behave


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

read part 4 section 9


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i think i just have to try acetone myself.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

try it on a neighbors car first and monitor its behavior


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> try it on a neighbors car first and monitor its behavior


Well there is a Corolla S that allways parks next to me...


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I began using "Premium" gas after rebuilding my engine, where before I only used "Regular"...is it pointless to do so?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

You only need to run premium if your engine needs it, ie, advanced timing, highe compression, ect. I run 89 in my car and i don't have anyproblems.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Acetone isn't that fantastic of a solvent, just cheap. I'd think an automotive specific solvent solution would be more effective.
Toluene is a great gasoline fraction component.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well the nice thing about Acetone is that it helps the gasoline act more like propane, a superior fuel (said Hank Hill style), which also lowers emissions.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Are you high? http://www.pureenergysystems.com/news/2005/03/17/6900069_Acetone/......DO you know how much alcohol is in your gasoline? (btw Alcohol = carbon deposits)



Alcohol C2H6O

Acetone C3H6O

Neither are good for your engine in large amounts. Yes both can make carbon sludge. I believe there is a big problem with newer (GM?) engines being prematurely destroyed by sludge. They (big 3) are blaming it on fuel additives. 

My point...use pure acetone, not a product used for something else as it might have impurities. The impurities can adhere to your pistons/cylinder walls causing them to glaze or make carbon buildup on your pistons.

Other thing, what else are they putting in the gas besides alcohol/methanol? Detergents and such may (but probably not) react with the acetone, and the ingredients don't need to be disclosed by the gas companies. I saw small engines in motorcycles and lawn equipment messed up by Shell detergents way back when I did small engine repair.

"The bottles from Walgreen say 100 % pure. Never use solvents such as paint thinners or unknown stuff in your gas. Toluene, benzene and xylene have been okay if they are pure but may not raise mileage except when mixed with acetone. However the aromatics also raise octane." 

...thats pretty much what I was saying


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i use 93 gas cause my car just runs like crap with 89. maybe my timing is a tiny bit of or something. but my car doesnt like to staY ON when im using 89.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

313ryans said:


> Alcohol C2H6O
> 
> Acetone C3H6O
> 
> ...


Aromatics are generally present (sometimes even prevalent) in typical gasoline fractions. Detergents invoke interesting chemistry when mixed with gasoline. Ionic surfactants are a common detergent (almost always quaternary ammonium halides with four organic group substituents of the central nitrogen atom, one of which is a long hydrocarbon chain and one of which is contains an alcohol group - the inclusion of these two groups lend "detergent" surfactant properties), and non-ionic solvents include an uncharged yet hydrophilic (polar) group attached to a large organic group of low polarity (hydrocarbon-based). These two detergents have quite different properties when added to gasoline. I will not delve into the differences, as they are irrelevant to the current discussion. But it's true, detergents are commonly present in gasoline, and you don't know which detergents or how much. 
Acetone functions as a non saponic, non-surfactant solvent. In this sense it is directly comparable to other industrial solvents, and not comparable to ethanol. It is however readily commercially available, and therefore could be an alternative to other solvents as a gasoline additive.
313ryans, the formulas that you gave for "alcohol" (you mean ethanol) and acetone are technically misleading. While the composition of acetone and ethanol could be represented by C3H60 and C2H6O respectively, these two chemicals are in no way similar. Acetone is a ketone (dimethyl ketone: ketone bridge between two methyl groups), and ethanol is an alcohol (polar -O-H group on a hydrocarbon, in this case ethane). The two chemicals have radically different properties due to their functional groups. The correct (structural) formulas for ethanol and acetone are

Ethanol CH3CH2OH

Acetone CH3COCH3


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude you just made my head hurt...... too much chemistry.....


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

313ryans said:


> Toluene, benzene and xylene have been okay if they are pure but may not raise mileage except when mixed with acetone. However the aromatics also raise octane."


Benzene, methyl benzene (toluene), and dimethyl benzene (xylene) are all aromatics that are present in high octane gasoline. These three chemicals are made from catalytic reforming of normal gasoline fraction petrochemicals _because_ they increase octane in gasoline.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn chemistry majors...good work brian...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Damn chemistry majors...good work brian...


Not a chemistry major.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

We stand in awe of your knowledge Bridrive55.

Thought those chemical formulas were a little too simplistic. Gotta get a better source than encyclopedia brittanica next time.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I use Marvel Mystery Oil when I remember to. I'm just trying to finish the huge bottle I bought.


----------

